# Wine on FreeBSD 64-bit



## StrikerASD (Aug 5, 2012)

Hello,

I'm a newbie on this one. I've been on this site:
http://wiki.freebsd.org/Wine#A32bit_Wine_on_FreeBSD.2BAC8-amd64

There is a solution on how to install 32-bit Wine on 64-bit FreeBSD... And there is this sentence:
FreeBSD currently lacks support for 32bit ports on a 64bit system however an unofficial port exists that will compile a wine package under 32bit FreeBSD that can be installed under 64bit FreeBSD. The patch (called wine-fbsd64.diff) and packages for FreeBSD 8, FreeBSD 9 (wine versions 1.3.16-37, 1.4 and 1.5.0 - current) and FreeBSD 10 (wine versions 1.5.2 - current) are hosted at MediaFire. 3D acceleration using the proprietary nVidia driver is supported, see the package message when installing the package for details. An email gets sent to the freebsd-question and freebsd-emulation mailing lists when a new version of wine is available.

As I understand... There IS 64-bit version of Wine on 64-bit FreeBSD... So the question is... Is there a one person, who tested it and know if it works? I have problem with installing this +INSTALL files in the Wine package. Maybe it is not for installation? Somebody knows what to do with it? I've tried to use "sh" command in terminal on +INSTALL file, but i'm getting this error:

```
[iwo@bsd ~/wine]$ sh +INSTALL
Illegal option -N
```

What I'm doing wrong? Is there a clear step-by-step solution what to do?

Thank you for all your help,
StrikerASD


----------



## SirDice (Aug 6, 2012)

http://people.freebsd.org/~ivoras/wine/

Use pkg_add(1) to add it.


----------



## StrikerASD (Aug 6, 2012)

Thank you... I've forgot that I can install *.txz packages with this command. And if I want to use newer version of wine I need first to deinstall old version, right? Best regards


----------



## SirDice (Aug 6, 2012)

Yes, you need to remove any of the installed version first.


----------



## StrikerASD (Aug 13, 2012)

Thank you


----------



## kr651129 (Aug 14, 2012)

I'm also having a similar problem


```
$ winecfg
ELF interpreter /libexec/ld-elf.so.1 not found
Abort trap

$ ls /libexec
ld-elf.so.1	resolvconf

$ pkg_info | grep wine
wine-fbsd64-1.5.9,1 Microsoft Windows compatibility environment
```


----------



## kr651129 (Aug 14, 2012)

I had to compile the 32 bit compatibility library


----------

